# Vets Calais



## 102972

Will be departing Spain in a few months for the UK and need to locate vets in Calais for the final health check for the pets passport. Both cats and dog are all up to date with rabies etc.
Any help appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Rapide561

*Vets in France*

Hi

www.pagesjaunes.fr (yellow pages)

Also, there is a site fairly close to Calais,

http://www.campinglachaumiere.com/Chaumiereukdoc/presentchaum.html and I think the "one of the family" works at a local vets and can assist etc. I have not stayed at the site and so am unable to comment on it's suitability .

Russell


----------



## 102972

The site looks very interesting, many thanks for your response looks like it could save a few headaches.

Jane


----------



## Walmer

We have stopped over at Camping La Chaumiere several times. The owners are Guy and Bernadette. In addition to being a great cook, Bernadette works at the local vets. She will arrange appointments for you.

Hilary


----------



## 102972

Many thanks I shall have to email them once we have a definate date for moving. My vet here has said he would do it but no way could we drive from Spain to France in the given time and I would rather everything was legitimate and dated correctly.
It would appear I now have one less headache thanks to finding this site and the very quick response from its members.
So glad i found it.

Thanks again

Jane


----------



## zulurita

Final Health check?

If you have the blue EU pets passport do you need the health check if the blue EU pets passport is all filled in?

We haven't had any problems in all the EU countries we have been to. Under the old system you needed a health check and then had 10 days to get to Spain but don't think this now applies for tourists but maybe if moving permanently it's different?


----------



## 98452

Out of interest what have you paid per dog nearer Calais? Told it dearer nearer the ferry port?

I have been told 70 Euros per dog (which we pay now) is on the expensive side.

To be honest this cost of the dogs that stop us crossing on a regular basis as £30 each on the ferry then the French vets fees


----------



## 102972

We moved to Spain 5 years ago and as we thought we would be staying here didn't get pet passports though complied with all the regs. No one in Spain even wanted to see the paper work as they know how thorough the UK is, they wont let you out if its not all correct. Though my pets all now have the pet passport it is a requirement for entry into the UK to have this final health check, the animal must be treated for ticks and fleas. A collar is not good enough. It is only entry into the UK that has this requirement my vet here things its madness and would happily post date the paper work.
We have to drive with them as flying them out is prohibitive, you have to have UK approved containers, they must go through an animal carrier and be delivered to the agent within 24 hours of the health check and you have a 3 to 4 hour wait at the other end and it costs about £800 for a cat or small dog and as I have two cats and a dog!!!!!! bringing them out they came as excess baggage. Its going to be an eventful journey back to the UK. Wonder who will get the beds???? bet its the cats.
At least now thanks to this site its going to be relatively easy to get the final check done.


----------



## MalanCris

We have twice used local vets that we have come across on the route home through France. Much cheaper than vets in Calais and also means that you do not have to stop over in Calais.


----------



## Lizziec

If you stay overnight at the aire in Le Touquet there is a vet in a village just outside Etaples think it is called Cucq or something very similar, you can park outside or in a layby over the road, cost us about 80 euros for two dogs in February, also you then don't need to stay in Calais overnight.


----------



## legend654

Hope you are aware that the two "treatments" required to return to the UK need to be performed between 24 and 48 hours before the crossing. By the way we paid 50 EUROS a few weeks ago for a large dog. Hence, we planned a stop in Honfleur two days before our return, then spent the next night in Calais. The couple parked next to us had previously had a bad experience and had the wrong time stamped in the passport and were not allowed to proceed.

Guy


----------



## 98452

Yes very good point we made the mistake of booking a ferry and not taking into account the French bank holiday and the 24/48 hour slot


----------



## Dizziblonde

Hi Jagilkat

We have always used this vet as she is just down the road from the aire at the ferry port. Do a search on google maps for her exact location. The vet and her receptionist speak excellent English.

Dr Christine Petry
Boulevard-de-Charles-de-Gaulle

The fee on 21 August 2006 was 41.80 Euros for our Labrador dog Bonnie.

We have also used and highly recommend a vet near Granville which is excellent for Cherbourg, namely:

Dr Arnaud Leclerc/Dr Valerie Grenet
St Pair-Sur-Mer
02 33 50 22 85
Mon-Fri 8am-12am + 2pm-6pm( Also Sat)

St Pair-Sur-Mer has an aire by the tennis club with a mini supermarket across from the aire. Very popular in summer get there early afternoon for a place.

Dr Violaine Letisse
[email protected]
02 31 98 82 46/06 07 38 74 35
Honfleur

The Dr spoke very good English, but fortunately for us this has not been an issue all the years we have been across the water.

I have included the other addresses as they were on the same page of our journal, even though the request was initially for an address in Calais.

The other addresses might help some others who are using different ports.

Dai


----------



## gaspode

Can one of you members please enter these sites into the campsite database together with details of the veterinary services on offer?

I'm sure that many other members will be very grateful.


----------



## Dizziblonde

Sorry Gaspode didn't realise I could have entered this into the database, I assumed an administrator had to do this. Otherwise I would have done it myself.

Dai


----------



## TAM

*CALAIS VET*

Don,t want to put a damper on anyones holiday but felt I should warn others of our near miss.
Same as others seeing the vet 24 - 48 hours before our return.
Spud (our paterdale terrier) seen the vet in Calais and got his pill & tick treatment (had to remind him to register details on the passport)
We decided to spend our last night in the Ibis motel (dogs allowed) in Calais.
Checked in and everything was fine. At around 9PM I was taking Spud out for his last walk for the night and noticed a car stopped behind our camper, engine running and lights on, I started walking towards the car when a roar went up, guy ran from the back of our camper jumped into the car which that sped off that fast that I could not get the registration number.
He had made a few marks (screwdriver or similar instrument) on the back door. Motel did not want to know, Police did not want to attend.
Staff member informed me it was a common accurance. Check all the motels in the local area, where possible they have erected fences and put up CCTV notices but no CCTV cameras. Immigrants (legal & illegals)wanting to steal anything to get money for their ferry crossing or anything else. Campers/motorhomes are considered easy targets and have more to sell on, than the normal car.
ENJOY YOUR HOLIDAY.

TAM H


----------



## javea

Hi Jagilcat,

As you will see from my forum name I also leave Javea on regular occasions to return to the UK. I find it easier to stop at the Aire in Forges Les Eaux, about 140 miles from Calais. Vet in the town is excellent. Receptionist doesn't speak English but just ask for Patrick who is a particularly jovial chap and is most helpful. Cost for 2 dogs in November was about 80 euros or so from memory.

Easy trip then into Calais giving you a nice comfortable, quiet stay in Forges overnight.

Clinique Veterinaire St-Nicolas, 1, rue de Neufchatel, 76440 Forges Les Eaus.

Tel. 02 35 90 55 55

or email [email protected]

He likes you to give him a few days notice of your visit, I usually phone or email before leaving Javea and arrange an appointment at 6.00pm which gives me plenty of time to drive up to Forges.

Think other surgery hours are 1.00pm-3.00pm

Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## ramos

javea03730 said:


> Hi Jagilcat,
> 
> As you will see from my forum name I also leave Javea on regular occasions to return to the UK. I find it easier to stop at the Aire in Forges Les Eaux, about 140 miles from Calais. Vet in the town is excellent. Receptionist doesn't speak English but just ask for Patrick who is a particularly jovial chap and is most helpful. Cost for 2 dogs in November was about 80 euros or so from memory.
> 
> Easy trip then into Calais giving you a nice comfortable, quiet stay in Forges overnight.
> 
> Clinique Veterinaire St-Nicolas, 1, rue de Neufchatel, 76440 Forges Les Eaus.
> 
> Tel. 02 35 90 55 55
> 
> or email [email protected]
> 
> He likes you to give him a few days notice of your visit, I usually phone or email before leaving Javea and arrange an appointment at 6.00pm which gives me plenty of time to drive up to Forges.
> 
> Think other surgery hours are 1.00pm-3.00pm
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Mike


Thanks for this I was just going to ask if anyone knows one away from the problem.
Can you park the van easy by the Vet though.


----------



## javea

Can you park the van easy by the Vet though.[/quote]sspac

Hi Ramos,

There is a small car park just to the right about 100 yards past the vets office which Patrick told me was OK to use as long as it is not market day, can't remember which day that was but Patrick will be able to confirm.

When you leave the aire to drive back towards Forges, turn right at the end of the road and you will be heading into the centre of the town. There are usually some spaces on the left hand side of the road before you get to the centre. Alternatively, you can park towards the bottom of the road from the aire and walk to the vets, it is not very far. You also walk past some extremely good patiseries!


----------



## ramos

*Your a star thanks 
Now Im more interest in the Partiseries *:roll:


----------



## tomnjune

TAM, 
thanks for the warning we are coming home via calais.



MIKE, thanks for that info on the vets, just fits into our plans,
not sure if its plan A,B,C,D,or E, though.



tomnjune


----------



## dragabed

*vets calais*

paid 41 eu christmas week dr christine petry 1k from aire in calais


----------



## Briarose

javea03730 said:


> Hi Jagilcat,
> 
> As you will see from my forum name I also leave Javea on regular occasions to return to the UK. I find it easier to stop at the Aire in Forges Les Eaux, about 140 miles from Calais. Vet in the town is excellent. Receptionist doesn't speak English but just ask for Patrick who is a particularly jovial chap and is most helpful. Cost for 2 dogs in November was about 80 euros or so from memory.
> 
> Easy trip then into Calais giving you a nice comfortable, quiet stay in Forges overnight.
> 
> Clinique Veterinaire St-Nicolas, 1, rue de Neufchatel, 76440 Forges Les Eaus.
> 
> Tel. 02 35 90 55 55
> 
> or email [email protected]
> 
> He likes you to give him a few days notice of your visit, I usually phone or email before leaving Javea and arrange an appointment at 6.00pm which gives me plenty of time to drive up to Forges.
> 
> Think other surgery hours are 1.00pm-3.00pm
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Mike


 Hi are you sure you paid that much, I was really surprised back in Feb when I paid just over 50 E for my two pooches, I took my own Frontline on our last trip a few weeks ago and Patrick charged me 43 for the two dogs, my firend paid 48 euro for two dogs, but hadn't taken her own Fronline...............I find him very cheap in comparison to the prices posted ref Vets in Calais itself.


----------



## GEMMY

We normally get charged 25 veuros in Calais for our min.schnauzer at Christine Petry,couldn't recommend higher.
tony


----------



## javea

Hi Briarose,

I cannot be totally sure of the exact amount, I did not have my own frontline but I do remember that it was about 40 Euros for the 2 dogs in March but this time in November I had a 50 euro note ready but had to give Patrick some more. He was suffering very badly from flu at the time, perhaps this affected the charge, still a lot cheaper than Calais anyway.


----------



## Vennwood

It has been said earlier that the nearer Calais the more expensive the Vet and I can vouch for that. In the past we have used the Vet at Gravelines as they have periods each day where you can turn up without an appointment and get your pet "certified". There is a free Aire within 200mtrs on the Quay and they charge between 40 and 50 Euros depending on which side of the bed they get out of. That said they are very thorough and always give the pet a thorough going over.

Over the years we have discovered that the further away the cheaper it is so always try to plan the journey so we are within 24 hrs of Calais and use the local tourist info office to find a Vet. We have paid as little as 15 Euros in Metz.

The Gravelines Vet is 
Pierre Montagne and Natalie Miaux
10, Rue de Dunkerque
59820 Gravelines
Tel: 03 28 23 05 42


----------



## Briarose

javea03730 said:


> Hi Briarose,
> 
> I cannot be totally sure of the exact amount, I did not have my own frontline but I do remember that it was about 40 Euros for the 2 dogs in March but this time in November I had a 50 euro note ready but had to give Patrick some more. He was suffering very badly from flu at the time, perhaps this affected the charge, still a lot cheaper than Calais anyway.


 Yes def cheaper than Calais, I find I feel totally confident with Patrick as he checks and double checks every bit of info that he has put into the passport.

On our last visit he was telling me that he had read somewhere that the whole process may get easier for travellers in the future, with them being allowed to adminster the treatments themselves.


----------



## javea

Hi Briarose,

Yes, it was definitely in excess of 50 euros, can't remember exactly how much more but I was a bit surprised as I had the note ready. As I said before, Patrick was in a bit of a state healthwise (think I picked up the bug from him as I was laid up a few days later) and perhaps he got the price wrong. I was not overly concerned because he is so good with the dogs and as I said before, it is still a lot cheaper than the Calais area and Forges is such a nice and convenient place to stop. Only problem was that the water was turned off for the winter so had to find some at a service area.

I will make a note of the price next time!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## peedee

legend654 said:


> Hope you are aware that the two "treatments" required to return to the UK need to be performed between 24 and 48 hours before the crossing.
> Guy


I am slightly confused I am in the process of getting a pet passport, just waiting for the results of the blood test so I am not totally familiar with the rules but are you saying you have to wait 24hrs after treatment before you can check in for the crossing? Thought it had to be done 24 hrs before you checked in, i.e you must check in before 24hrs have expired after the treatments?

As an aside has anyone produced a list of vets around the ports or better still POIs?

peedee


----------



## Briarose

peedee said:


> legend654 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are aware that the two "treatments" required to return to the UK need to be performed between 24 and 48 hours before the crossing.
> Guy
> 
> 
> 
> I am slightly confused I am in the process of getting a pet passport, just waiting for the results of the blood test so I am not totally familiar with the rules but are you saying you have to wait 24hrs after treatment before you can check in for the crossing? Thought it had to be done 24 hrs before you checked in, i.e you must check in before 24hrs have expired after the treatments?
> 
> As an aside has anyone produced a list of vets around the ports or better still POIs?
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

 Hi you have a 24 to 48 hour window as to when you can travel, ie if you had your dogs treated at 11am on Fri, you could travel anytime between 11am Saturday until 11am Sunday.

Bear this in mind when booking travel at the weekends for instance if you wanted to return home say Sunday afternoon you would have to find a vet that was open on a Saturday afternoon.

You cannot travel less than 24 hours after treatment and no more than 48 hours later HTH


----------



## peedee

Thanks Briarose and I have found a TomTom download on this site  

peedee


----------



## GEMMY

Further to Briarose the way I understand it is the 48 hours limit is the latest the animal is checked by the French authorities.If your travel is then delayed by the operator(tunnel/ferry)it doesn't matter,you are officially in a "safe"area.
tony


----------



## locovan

GEMMY said:


> Further to Briarose the way I understand it is the 48 hours limit is the latest the animal is checked by the French authorities.If your travel is then delayed by the operator(tunnel/ferry)it doesn't matter,you are officially in a "safe"area.
> tony


Say there was a reall hold up then get yourself to the Animal book in and ask for British soil because there is such a thing and on the ferry you have to ask to get on the dockside they all understand what you mean as you need to be on British Soil with your animal ie Dogs
This is the advice given to me by friends that have travelled.


----------



## TAM

Vet on Ave Charles De Gaulle, Bourges is a decent drive from Calais.
Arrange appointment late afternoon, stop in Orleans that night, drive straight to Calais from Orleans and board the ferry. keeps you well away from Calais and gives you an extra days holiday because you don't have to hang about for a day around Calais.

TAM H


----------



## cello297

Hi there,

If you want to avoid staying in Calais, there is a good vet in Azay-le-Rideau, a day's drive south of Calais. The town is small, friendly and very pretty - and worth a visit - and there is an aire for overnighting.

The vet is: Dr Stephane ROSSOLIN, Le Grand Loge, 1 biz chemin Jeanne d'Arc, 37190 Azay-le-Rideau.
Tel: 02 47 61 00 61
*By appointment*
The vet speaks passable English and is willing and helpful. His charges are very reasonable. His surgery is next to the Carrefour.

Hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

TAM - Vet on Ave Charles De Gaulle, Bourges is a decent drive from Calais.

Do you have more details about the Vet - tel no, charges, speaks English, appointment or not, ease of parking, etc?

If you do I can add them to the French Vet List.

cello297 - thanks for the Vet at Azay-le-Rideau - I'll add it to the list.


----------

